# What is your opinion on fret marks



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Is it even possible to raise a baby without them?? Any ideas out there?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

SouthTown Racers said:


> Is it even possible to raise a baby without them?? Any ideas out there?


*I don't understand what you mean.......*


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Fret marks are a sign of under fed birds, specially during the development of the feathers.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Could extreme cold cause them? Inhave some babies with a couple of fret marks, but they are very, very well fed and quite fat. But we had some super, super cold nights when they were feathering out. I wondered if the stress of that would cause the fretting.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

dstephenson said:


> Could extreme cold cause them? Inhave some babies with a couple of fret marks, but they are very, very well fed and quite fat. But we had some super, super cold nights when they were feathering out. I wondered if the stress of that would cause the fretting.


That is what Im wondering because my birds have PLEANTY of food, and all the vitamins and minerals they need.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Fret marks can be caused by many things. Lack of food/inproper nutrition, getting cold or anything that causes stress. To put it simply anything less than perfect conditions and nutrition.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I've hear the term frett marks many times. I still not sure what they look like. Anybody have a photo to share? Thanks.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

A_Smith said:


> I've hear the term frett marks many times. I still not sure what they look like. Anybody have a photo to share? Thanks.


Me Too, I would like a picture.
Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

So it is a line across the feather cause by stress at that time is development? Does this weaken the feather? other than a stressful event is there other issues to be concern with? Sorry for all the questions.

Tony


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Big T said:


> So it is a line across the feather cause by stress at that time is development? Does this weaken the feather? other than a stressful event is there other issues to be concern with? Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> Tony


It does weaken the feather at that point. What I would like to know is if there is any tricks to avoiding them.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

OK.. I went out and looked over each youngster and most are in great shape. The only ones showing a few fret marks are the young off of first time parents. It will be intresting to see if these "first timers" will do a better job on the 2nd round.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If the baby looks healthy and is growing well, I don't pay any attention to them. Any stress can cause them, whether that be malnutrition, underfeeding, bugs, feedings not routine, etc.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Big T said:


> So it is a line across the feather cause by stress at that time is development? Does this weaken the feather? other than a stressful event is there other issues to be concern with? Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> Tony


It does seem to make a lesser quality feather. I usually only find mine in the tail. The good thing is they moult out and the birds grow in healthy feathers


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Went to see a guys birds yesterday and he showed me a bird that he got from another guy who raced it last year. It had frets in both 10th flights. He said it was from being pulled.....that sound right?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> Went to see a guys birds yesterday and he showed me a bird that he got from another guy who raced it last year. It had frets in both 10th flights. He said it was from being pulled.....that sound right?


Regrowing feathers is stressful on the bird, so yes, I could see that.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

dstephenson said:


> Could extreme cold cause them? Inhave some babies with a couple of fret marks, but they are very, very well fed and quite fat. But we had some super, super cold nights when they were feathering out. I wondered if the stress of that would cause the fretting.


Here are some pics of a young bird that was pushed out of the nest on a night it was in the low 40s. I found her next to the nest in the morning and placed her back into the nest. At the time she was just developing the pin feathers. Maybe four or five days old, so no feathers were present.

Look at the ends of all of her feathers, not just the primary and secondary flight feathers. I have never seen it like this before but it does show what cold and stress can cause to the feathers.

This bird is going to be flown this year by *conditionfreak* so we will get to find out if she can perform. What do you think? Is this going to keep her out of the top 10%?


View attachment 18816


View attachment 18817


View attachment 18818


----------



## jmartinez (Sep 9, 2008)

*Fret Mark solution*

Fret Marks is mentioned in BiecheLoft DVD.

He says:

Sunday -> RedCell multivitamin (horse product)

Wednesday -> V8 vegetable juice

in the food will solve the problem

Jose


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

jmartinez said:


> Fret Marks is mentioned in BiecheLoft DVD.
> 
> He says:
> 
> ...


That may help to some degree under perfect conditions. The fact is though it can do nothing to avoid cold, heat or stress.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think I would definitely pull the 9th and 10th. The new feathers should be good.


----------

